# A walk to remember



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am thinking of my Buddy a lot lately. Actually I've never stopped thinking of him. At night when I put Charlie in his crate and wish him a good night sleep, the same goes to my Buddy, "Good night my Buddy wherever you are". Sometimes at that moment I feel his presence, stretch my hands to touch the place where I feel he could be. 

Took Charlie for a short walk this morning, the same path I took the last walk with my Buddy. On our last walk we found a penny on the street, I remember me smiling and asking my Buddy "who sent us this penny?". Well this morning walking Charlie on the same place there was a penny.

Some moments just stay with us like a sound of music along after a silence takes place, some feelings never left our hearts even loved ones are long time gone. 

Maybe the time we shared in this life is just *a walk to remember*.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful. Your buddy is with you always, only now on silent paws. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Quite simply precious x


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Just read your post and it brought tears to my eyes. For some reason, although his pictures have never been put away, I have been thinking a lot more about my heart dog Rusty recently. He went to the bridge 9/29/09. I have my Hunter and Mako with me now and love them both so much, but for some reason, Rusty has been in my thoughts a lot lately. Unrelated (but strange) I too found a penny this morning in the parking lot as I was walking into work. It wasn't heads up, but I picked it up and put in in my desk drawer once I was inside making sure I carefully placed it heads up. 
Remembering our Goldens that we have loved and lost can only be a good thing to remind us of how lucky we were that they brought us so much happiness and were such a big part of our lives.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I, too, have been thinking about my heart dog, Toby, a lot recently. Thanks for the beautiful post.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Buddy's Mom Forever .... a thought just crossed my mind. You are in Canada and I am in South Carolina. Here we are, miles and miles apart and we do not know each other personally, but we have this common bond that connects us over the miles and our hearts are in touch ... our beautiful Goldens that we have loved in the past and love now, connect you and I and everyone one else reading this. Are they magic or what???


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Now that made me cry.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Where is Joyce, Bentlley's Mom. tonight? That wonderful woman and her posts always brings me out of my funk and makes me feel better. LONG LIVE BENTLEY & KY!!! Love you Joyce! Thank you for your injection of happiness that we all need!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I say goodnight and good morning to Harley all the time. His ashes are on my dresser and I want them there -- to be with me. 

You know there is a story about dog's sending pennies from heaven. I will try to find it and send it to you. 

I remember our last day so well because it was a bright sunny day. A day has not gone by that I don't wish he were here with me. He was definitely my heart dog and letting him go was the hardest thing I ever had to do.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

bonacker said:


> Buddy's Mom Forever .... a thought just crossed my mind. You are in Canada and I am in South Carolina. Here we are, miles and miles apart and we do not know each other personally, but we have this common bond that connects us over the miles and our hearts are in touch ... our beautiful Goldens that we have loved in the past and love now, connect you and I and everyone one else reading this. *Are they magic or what???*


Yes they are magic, we are under their spell and we wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is the Pennies from Heaven story


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Kathy, thank you so much. Now I am crying.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I think your Buddy sent you the penny as a sign - to tell you he loves you and he's watching over you every minute of every day


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

KathyL said:


> Here is the Pennies from Heaven story


That was beautiful! I don't think I will ever see a penny on the ground and not think of the Pennies from Heaven Story ... thank you!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in tears here too, definitely a sign for your beloved Buddy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I found another penny on the walk last night, just minutes after I talked to a lady and we were crying, I for my Buddy and she for her dogs she lost in 2008 and 2009. My sweet angel Buddy wants me to know that he still remembers me.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

KathyL said:


> Here is the Pennies from Heaven story



Thank you for the posting about Pennies from Heaven. I have always thought that my Rhett was saying hello to me whenever I found a penny and I would always say hello back to him. This helps confirm my feelings.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like a lovely walk to remember Buddy by!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

What a beautiful post.
I shared with you yesterday my friend, that I thought Olliver's two stick retrieval was a "Hello Mom" from my beloved departed Homer. As you posted here about the penny, you find these same things to be true, a penny from your sweet Buddy.
To some people, moments like this are just imaginings, coincidences, or we r just looking for comfort anywhere u can find it and making something of nothing.
Ans some of us know better. 
I think it makes the world bearable to know these things. Know that we never really lose our family members; human or furbabies. That those we hold dear in our heart are always near, always sending us small signs of their love and continued presence in our lives. We just need to open our minds and hearts to see what is in front of our face. 
It is too overwhelming to me to think that my connection to all those I have loved, most especially; my husband, my son and my Homer are forever lost to me. So, on those days when I am sent a sign of their undoubtful presence nearby, I cry and laugh and my heart is full of wonder, happiness and love.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for that post about the pennies, most definitely a sign from your beautiful Buddy. Whenever I find a white feather near Sammy I always tell him that it's from Daisy to let him know she's looking after him. Our precious goldens we have lost will live on forever in our hearts and memories.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I absolutely love it that your Buddy is still sending you signs....Im so happy for you, Charlie, and your Angel Buddy....:


----------

